# Canadian Army Veterinary Corps



## Shec (9 Jul 2009)

Does anyone have any info/sources on the Canadian Army Veterinary Corps and it's operations, particularly during WW1?   Searches here reveal nothing and my attempts to search the Canadian Military History Gateway send me on an endless loop.  Thanks !


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

I found an article in the Canadian Encyclopedia, but not much else, except a reference to them on a U.S. site.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2009)

Try the Veterinary College at Western.  One of their Profs did the research and wrote a book on the Canadian Army Veterinary Corps about eight years ago.  He sent us a copy for our archives (where I no longer work) so I know their history has been written.  Unfortunately, I can not remember the proper title of the book, nor the authors name.

You could also inquire at DHH.  They should hold the history of the Corps as well.


----------



## Shec (9 Jul 2009)

Thanks both.  George's suggestion about approaching Veterinary colleges is a good lead.  Evidently U of Guelph awards a Royal Canadian Army Veterinary Corps Prize. Presumably they might have some info on the prize's origin other than the financials.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Jul 2009)

There seems to be very little online re the CAVC/RCAVC.  There is this page (via wayback) on regiments.org, but not much information there.  The history of the corps is titled A history of the Canadian Army Veterinary Corps in the Great World War, 1914-1919, by Cecil French, edited by C.A.V. Barker and Ian K. Barker. 

(_edited to add_)

According to WorldCat copies of this book can be found at the following libraries (in increasing distance from Ottawa)

Library and Archives Canada  < 1 mile
Library of Parliament  < 1 mile 
McGill University, Montreal  103 miles 
Cornell University Ithaca, NY  211 miles
Toronto Public Library  220 miles 
University of Toronto Libraries  220 miles
McMaster University  258 miles  
University of Guelph  260 miles
Harvard University, Harvard College Library Cambridge, MA  312 miles 
Yale University Library New Haven, CT   318 miles 
New York Public Library  336 miles 
University of Pittsburgh Health Science Library  408 miles
Univ of Windsor, Leddy Library   427 miles
National Library of Medicine Bethesda, MD   451 miles 
LIBRARY OF CONGRESS ; CRS  Washington, DC 459 miles
Mount Allison University  Sackville, NB  551 miles:
Virginia Tech, Blacksburg, VA  619 miles 
Purdue University, W Lafayette, IN  666 miles
University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill   681 miles 
University of Minnesota, Minneapolis    854 miles 
Iowa State University, Ames, IA   926 miles 
University of Missouri, Columbia, Health Science   959 miles 
University of Saskatchewan Library, Saskatoon  1400 miles
Texas A&M University, Medical Science Library, College Station, TX 1500 miles
University of Alberta 1700 miles 
University of Calgary Library  1700 miles
University of British Columbia Library, Vancouver  2200 miles
University of Victoria, McPherson Library   2200 miles
Vancouver Public Library   2200 miles 
University of California, Davis   2300 miles
Wellcome Library, London, UK  3300 miles
Universität Göttingen, Gottingen, Germany
Bayerische Staatsbibliothek, Munchen, Germany 3900 miles


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jul 2009)

From DWAN http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/docs/CFGW_VOL1Pt2_E.pdf - cannot be attached as it is 10+MB
THE CANADIAN FORCES IN THE GREAT WAR 1914 -1919

Excerpts:
From page 97/524
Report of the Committee of the Privy Council, approved by His Royal Highness the
Governor General on the 10th August 1914. The Committee of the Privy Council, on the
recommendation of the Minister of Militia and Defence, advise that authority be granted for the Canadian
Overseas Expeditionary Force to be composed in accordance with the accompanying table.

The Canadian Contingent:
Army Veterinary Service:  Field 11, LOC (Admin) 115, Total at embarkation 126, total force assembled at Valcartier 136

Appendix 64 on page 122/524

"97
Telegram from the War Office to the Minister
of Militia and Defence
LONDON, 20th September, 1914.
No. 1124—Cipher. Army Council will be glad to
know if you can provide following line of
communication units. Two sections Army Veterinary
Corps, two mobile Veterinary sections also. Cable what
reserve veterinary stores and equipment is being
brought.
TROOPERS."

Page 144/524

LOCATION OF UNITS OF 1l1 CONTINGENT
AS AT 22nd DECEMBER, 1914
BUSTARD CAMP (Tents)

No. 1 Mobile Section, C.A.V.C.
No. 2 Veterinary Section, C.A.V.C.
Base Depot, C.A.V.C. Stores.

Page 203:
NETHERAVON
No. 2 Mobile Section, C.A.V.C.
No. 1 Veterinary Section, C.A.V.C.

page 223/524:

DISPOSITION OF CANADIAN UNITS LEFT IN
ENGLAND ON DEPARTURE OF 1ST
CANADIAN DIVISION TO FRANCE.

VETERINARY CORPS
No. 1 Canadian Veterinary Hospital, Netheravon.
No. 2 Veterinary Section, Netheravon. Remount
Depot, West Down South.

page 491/524:
COMMANDS AND STAFFS 2ND CANADIAN DIVISION
AS AT 15TH SEPTEMBER, 1915
HEADQUARTERS
General Officer Commanding ......................................... Major-General R. E. W. Turner, V.C., C.B., D.S.O.

Deputy Asst. Dir, of Veterinary Services........................ Lieut-Colonel H. D. Smith.

From abbreviations 519/524
C.P.A.V.C. .......................................................................Canadian Permanent Army Veterinary Corps.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shec (9 Jul 2009)

Thanks muchly Blackadder & Frostnipped, this is very helpful !


----------

